# Tricycle HELP... What is it?



## invesions (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello All,

Can someone help identify what this is and the potential value?   I received it free (so that's a great deal), but I want to know an estimate value as it stands and or if anyone feels it would be worth restoring?  

It has a Mercury badge on the front.  Looks like someone spray painted some areas of the trike as well... not 

Thanks in advance for your help! 

View attachment 147425View attachment 147425


----------



## invesions (Apr 19, 2014)

After doing some more research I gather it is a 1950's Mercury Chain Driven


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 19, 2014)

You are correct. Along with the Murray badged counterparts, these don't have a great deal of value since they are quite common for 1950s era tricycles. It would be a fairly easy restoration...tires that would fit come up regularly on ebay or you could post an ad in the wanted to buy forum here on this site. This tricycle takes a 16x1.75 size tire on the front and 14x1.75 on the rear. The seat is no doubt original - Murray usually used a little nicer Troxel seat on their Mercury badged trikes. you could probably do a fairly decent job of adding new padding and vinyl cover to the top. Wish you success with your restoration should you decide to fix it up.

Dave


----------



## bike (Apr 19, 2014)

*The other side*

this is not a valuable tricycle either in this condition or restored- so if you put money in it do it for your own satisfaction.


----------



## invesions (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks Everyone! I think it will make a good decorator piece as is. 

I'm more of a bike guy anyway ; )


----------

